# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Hipoteza pseudoshkencore e "Prejardhjes se shqiptarëve nga Azerbajxhani"

## glaukus 001

*In burial grounds and sites of former settlements dating to the 4th - 3rd cc. B.C. there have been discovered numerous implements and weapons of iron.
Among the exponents there are unique historical monuments, such as an architectural detail, a capital with an Albanian (Caucasian) inscription, discovered among the ruins of an ancient temple in Mingechaur. Sources confirm that there had existed extensive literature in Albanian.
*


Pjese e shkeputur nga pershkrimet e nje Muzeu te Historise ne Azerbajxhan, (Akademia e Shkencave), muze qe ndodhet ne nje nga ndertesat me te bukura te kryeqytetit Baku....

Perkthimi: 
Ne varrezat dhe zonat e vendbanimeve te meparshme qe datojne ne shekujt 4 - 3 para eres sone, jane zbuluar vegla dhe arme te shumta.
Ne mes te ketyre simboleve ka edhe monumente te vecanta historike, si psh nje detaj arkitektonik, nje _kapitel_ (pjesa e siperme e nje kollone) me nje mbishkrim ne shqip (kuaukaziane), i zbuluar ne mes te rrenojave te nje tempulli ne _Mingechaur_.
Burimet pohojne se ka ekzistuar nje literature e gjere ne shqip.


============

Ja dhe nje material tjeter mbi shqiptaret !!! :

_Caucasus - is a cradle of ancient civilisations, created by people inhabited this territory, which preserved rich material and cultural legacy of ancient state Albania.
 Azerbaijan is a heir of Caucasian Albania and subsequent formations at its territory, and Albanians are the ones of ancestors of Azerbaijan nation. 
The most ancient Christian church in Caucasus - is Albanian church Kish, established in 1 -2 century A.D by apostle Elysee in Sheki region, and also temples Gandzasar and Amaras in Karabagh are still remained uptoday at places where at present live descendants of gunns, gels, alpnas, legs and udins._


Kaukazi eshte djepi i njerezimit, i krijuar nga njerezit qe banonin kete territor dhe qe ruajten  dhe trashegimi te pasur materiale dhe kulturore te shtetit te lashte te _Albania_-s.
Azerbajxhani eshte nje trashegimtar i Albania-s Kaukaziane si dhe i formacioneve (ushtarake a politike) qe u krijuan ne te, dhe _albanians_ jane paraardhesit (stergjysherit) e kombit azerbajxhanas.
Kisha me e lashte e krishtere ne Kaukaz - eshte kisha shqiptare _Kish_, e themeluar ne shekujt 1 - 2 pas eres sone nga apostulli _Elysee_ ne rajonin e _Sheki_-t, po ashtu tempujt _Gandzasar_ dhe _Amaras_ ne _Karabagh_ jane akoma te mbetur ne ditet tona ne vende ku sot jetojne pasardhesit e fiseve gune, gel-e, alpnas, leg-e dhe udin-e.


Ja edhe faqet nga mund te merrni informacion origjinal:

==>> *http://www.bakililar.az/ca/eng/*

==>>*http://www.culture.az:8101/museums/history/histor_e.htm*


_______________
welcome to the real world

----------


## Erban

Mbase eshte ashtu sic thua ti vella mbase shtetasit e azerbaxhanit rrjedhin nga neve sepse populli ilir ose arber ka qen nje popull shum i njohur edhe pse kemi qen gjithmone te sunduar  nga te tjere .

----------


## katana

per keto fise kam degjuar dhe un biles e kam ngritur si ceshtje tek forumi i vjeter. dhe pata pyetur rreth e rrotull po pergjigje konkrete nuk mora. 
ajo cka me shtyu qe te te me shume ishte se mami ne klase kishte nje grua nga ky vend po kjo vete nuk ishte "shqiptare" po kur i thote mami qe jam albanian kjo i tregon per keto njerez dhe per qytetin kish. deh ajo i kishte karakterizuar shqiptaret bjonde te gjate dmth jo tipike te azarbajan.  diku duhet te kem nje email te nje personi qe kontaktova per kete dhe do te sjell shpjegimet e tija. 

kata

----------


## Reiart

Mesa di une, nuk eshte prejardhja e shqiptareve ajo qe gjendet ne Baku, por eshte kultura e lashte e shqiptareve qe eshte derguar deri larg. Si kjo me siper mund te permend edhe nje fshat komplet shqiptar qe ndodhet ne rusi. Kane emra, veshje dhe zakone si te arberesheve te italise se jugut.

----------


## glaukus 001

MI CORAZON do ishte mire qe humorin ta lije per ndonje forum tjeter ... 

================
Me poshte do shihni nje harte te perpiluar ne vitin 1801 por qe tregon emertimet e lashta te territoreve europiane dhe aziatike...

_This authentic, hand colored map comes from "Atlas Classica" by Robert Wilkinson, published September 1, 1801 in London, No. 58 Cornhill, engraved by J. Roper. Robert Wilkinson was a mapmaker and publisher active 1785-1825 in London._

- Pra harta vjen nga "Atlasi Klasik", perpiluar nga Robert Wilkinson (hartograf) me 1 shtator 1801 ne Londer...



Ja c'thuhet ne pershkrimet per keto harta.

_The map also shows the Caucasus and the Caspian region. Displayed are Iberia (Georgia), Colchis, Albania (Azerbaijan, Dagestan), and northern Armenia and Media. Colchis was an ancient region at the eastern end of the Black Sea south of the Caucasus, in the western part of modern Georgia. It consisted of the valley of the Phasis (Rheon; modern Riuni) River. 
The North Azerbaijan was known as Caucasian Albania, with its statehood and independence since at least 400 B.C._ 

- Harta tregon Kaukazet dhe rajonin e Kaspikut.
Jane te paraqitura edhe Iberia (sot Gjeorgjia), Kolkisa, *Albania, (sot Azerbajxhani dhe Dagestani)*, veriu i Armenise dhe Media.
Kolkisi ishte nje rajon (treve) i lashte ne pjesen lindore te Detit te Zi ne jug te Kaukazeve, ne pjesen e sotme perendimore te Gjeorgjise. Ne te bente pjese lugina e lumit Phasis (Reon ; qe sot quhet Riuni)
Veriu i Azerbajxhanit njihej si _Albania Kaukaziane_, me shtetesine dhe pavaresine e vet qe e kish fituar te pakten qe nga *viti 400 para eres sone*.

-----------
Po jap edhe disa perkthime te emrave te ketyre emertimeve te lashtesise ...

Te gjitha emertimet e vendeve ne keto harta te Atlasit klasik jane ne latinisht.
Deti i Zi quhej Pontus Euxinus; 
Deti Baltik - Codanus Sinus; 
Deti Kaspik - Hyrcanum sive Caspium Mare; 
Odesa - Odessus (Ordessus);  
Krimea - Taurica; 
Lumi  Dniepr  - Borystheues Flu; 
Lumi  Dniestr - Tyras Flu;  
Lumi Don  - Tanais; 
ndersa Vollga quhej  Rha.

Samartia ish nje rajon i gjere , banoret e te ciles kishin ngjashmeri me skythet fqinje dhe dalloheshin per artin e luftes dhe kaloresi. Aftesite politike dhe administrat. bene qe samartinet te ushtrojne ndikin ne rajon dhe ne shekullin 5 para e.s. ata kontrollonin territoret midis maleve Urale dhe lumit Don.
Ne shekullin e 4-t ata kaluan lumin Don dhe pushtuan skythet duke shtrire sundimin e tyre ne gati tere jugun e sotem te Rusise deri ne shek. 2 para eres sone. Samartinet dalloheshin edhe per grate e tyre luftetare qe historiani Herodot i quante si te dala nga bashkimi i skytheve me amazonat ...
Samartia u shperbe kur dyndjet e huneve ne vitet 370 pas eres sone, vershuan ne Rusine jugore. Ata qe mbijetuan u asimiluan ose u arratisen ne perendim per tu grupuar e sulmuar Hunet dhe Gotet qe erdhen me vone. Nga shekulli i 6-te pas e.s. samartinet nuk ekzistonin me si emer historik.

Fiset _Alani_, te quajtur gjithashtu si _alanet_ ishin popull shtegetues (nomadik) baritor dhe qe mbizoteruan(pushtuan) zonen e stepave ne verilindje te Detit te Zi. Alanet permenden se pari ne literaturen romake  ne shekullin e 1-re te eres sone dhe pershkruhen si popull luftarak dhe te dalluar per rritje kuajsh. 
Ata sulmonin vazhdimisht pernadorine Parthine dhe provincat Kaukaziane te Perandorise Romake. Rreth  vitit 370 pas e.s edhe ata u permbyten nga hunet dhe shume alane iken drejt perendimit, ne Gauli bashke me fiset e tjera Vandale dhe Suebi.


Ne pjesen e fundit te shek. te 1-re dhe fillimit te shek te 2-te pas e.s, fise individuale gjermane filluan te levizin drejt jugut ne kerkim te tokave te reja.
Keshtu fisi _Basternae_ arriti ne zonen e Detit te Zi (Ukraina sot)  rreth vitit 230 para e.s. Ata mbijetuan aty permbi 200 vjet dhe u futen ne konflikt me Perandorine e shtrire Romake rreth vitit 29 pas e.s.
Vershimi i fiseve Gote rreth vitit 170 pas e.s. coi ne shkaterrimin e fisit basternae.

Hartat tregojne gjithashtu edhe emertimin Amazonia (_Amazones_) qe sot eshte Cecenia; 
si dhe fiset [i]Bulane, Aestii, Vindili, Puucini, and Ligii - ne Poloni;
Ombrones, Venedi, Aestiaei, and Scyri - ne rajonin Baltik;

per origjinal shikoni => http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=924950562
==========
============
==============

Sigurisht qe do duhet me teper studim per te bere lidhjet e duhura por ajo qe te terheq  nga te dhenat e postimit te pare eshte permendja e fjales se eotme shqipe *Kish* per kishen si dhe permendja e materialeve te tjera ne shqipen kaukaziane qe ekzistonin te *shkruara* qe ne shekujt 4-3 para eres sone. 
Pra keto mund te jene gjurmet me te hershme te shqipes se shkruar por qe njekohesisht mund te hedhin drite edhe mbi prejardhjen e fjales Albania me te cilen na identifikojne te huajt.
Ne shqiptaret jemi race kaukaziane, pra e bardhe dhe ndoshta rrenjet tone duhen kerkuar vertet ne rajonet e Kaukazit ...

----------


## Seminarist

Interesant! Faktikisht nje fakt i tille, i ekzistences se nje Alban-ie ne Armeni, ka kohe qe eshte i njohur.

A nuk ju kujtohet se edhe Xhaxhi Stalini ia permendi injoranitit Enver, qe mesa duket as qe ia kish idene e ketij fakti, se ne Kaukaz ndodhej nje popull qe i thosh bukes buke, edhe quheshin  albane?

Une, per vete, kam nje respekt te thelle per nje popull si Armenia.

Jane me te vertete masakruar per te mbajtur nacionalitetin e tyre. Nje vend midis shume Fuqive edhe udhekryq i fushatave te dyndjeve barbare, edhe eshte nje "mrekulli" merite se si munden ata te mos zhdukeshin si komb. Historia e atij kombi flet per nje shtypje te eger prej Perseve, ne te gjithe perandorite qe ata nxorren, e me vone nga romaket, dyndjet barbare, shtypja e bizantineve, mongolet e me te fundit kane qene mizoret Turq qe i kane masakruar cnjerezisht kete komb fisnik.

Armenia ka pase qene perbere nga dy pjese, njera prej se ciles ka qene fisi Albanoi, edhe ky me i vjetri.

Shume veti e vecori te ketij kombi jane te peraferta me ato te Shqiperise.

Vete fjala Armeni, ka paraqitur shpesh here probleme ngaterrimi ne histori me termin Arberi.

Une kam degjuar se Shen Vlashi ps, i martirizuar ne Armeni, sevaste, edhe dyzet shenjtoret (Sarandioi) te martirizuar ne nje liqen ne Armeni, mendohet te kene qene ne fakt te martirizuar ne Shqiperi, ne Lac (qe ne latinisht ka kuptimin e liqenit), sic edhe dihet se ne Shna Nua (ne Lac), ka nje shpelle, edhe ka pas qene nje fshat, i quajtur Sevaste.....

kjo shpjegon edhe popullaritetin e ketij shenjti nder shqiptaret. Me popullori pas vete Shna Noit.

Megjithate, une nuk jam ne dijeni te ndonje lidhje origjine midis Albaneve te Armenise me ato te Shqiperise.

Mos te harrojme se termi Alb-ius i eshte dhene disa kombeve si pershkrim gjeografik i vendit ku jetonin. Alp, i bardhe, i larte...dmth vende malore e me debore.

Kete tarm e kane ne perdorim edhe Skocezet, qe cuditerisht edhe keta kane nje ngjashmeri me shqiptaret, unike. Fustanella edhe Gajdja...(une do te shtoja edhe karakteri...)

----------


## ornament

Alba quhej dhe qyteti vjeter mbi te cilin u shtri Roma, edhe Skocia e vjeter quhej Alba, Albany ka dhe ne USA, emertime te tilla mund te kete kudo. Tjeter;
Iberia quhet Spanja (gadishulli Iberik), mos valle edhe spanjollet rrjedhin nga brigjet e Kaspikut.
Harta duket shume e sakte, per kohen qe perfaqeson, ajo ngjan me hartat sot, per te pasur ide te qarte duhet jo ky perpilim i Atlas Classica, por kartat e vjetra ku Robert Wilkinson eshte mbeshtet ne hartimin e tij.

Ket harte ka kohe qe e kam pa, ajo qe me çudit eshte qe ajo s'ka gjet mbeshtetje ASGJEKUND ne rrethet e specializuara, gje e cila tregon per pikat e shumta te erreta te saj. Mos harroni qe ne ate kohe (te ciles i referohet harta) s'ishte zbulu akoma amerika, gjithashtu as busulla. Distancat dhe drejtimet ishin ne te shumten kuturu.
Ne shekullin e 15, Kolombi me nje tabor njerez, e kaloi oqeanin per 3 muaj, kur sot nje vajze angleze fare vetem e beri te njejten rruge per 13 dite. Ndersa Uliksi (odiseu) e beri per 20 vjet distancen Turqi-Greqi. Imagjinoni!

----------


## shoku_sar

http://www.geocities.com/spiritofalbania/origins.htm

http://albanianhistory.1accesshost.c...antiquity.html

----------


## shoku_sar

dhe dicka tjeter ........u futa tek dhoma e chatit te Azerbaijanit ....i pyeta per shume fjale dhe nuk kishte aspak ngjashmeri me fjalet shqipe as bukes nuk i thone "buke" sic tha klodi, keshtu qe mos beni pergjithesime per nje ceshtje kaq te madhe sic eshte origjina e kombit tone......nqs shkoni ne google.com  dhe beni nje kerkim per origjinen e shqiptareve do te gjeni me shume informacion per kete ceshtje......

----------


## Nuh Musa

harta eshte thjest nje riprodhim i mevonshem te cilin me endje e perdorin serbet!!!, me kane drejtuar shpesh here ne ate faqe per te shiquar njehere se nga rrjedhin shqiptaret, e sa me shpejt te kthehen perseri. Eshte abzurde nje ide e tille.

Ne si popull i lashte me nje gjuhe te vecante, kemi fis ndoshta gjithe popujt e europes!!!, se paku ethymollogjia na meson nje gje te tille. Por ku qendrojn kufijt?, nje pergjigje te sakte do te ipte zberthimi i emrit ALBANIA!!!

Nga i ka mare zoteriu datat per te rikosntruktuar harten?, eshte e llogjikshme se kjo harte vlen aq sa vlen thenja serbe, pra zero, se datat duhet te bazohen ne shkrime historike, te cilat ne ratsin tone MUNGOJN. Prandaj mund te konstantojm,se kjo harte eshte ndoshta e bukur dhe interesante per ta shiquar, por ne aspektin historik qesharake. Fakti se anija e Nuhit eshte fundos ne keto vende (nje mendim i gjere), tregon qarte se nga keto troje fillon perseri njerezia te perhapet, dhe nuk este e cuditshme, se atje mund te kete rrenja shqiptaresh, kur i ke ato ne egjipt, pse jo edhe ne kaukaz?, fatkeqesisht nuk kane patur asaj kohe mundesi te fluturojn ne hene, se ndoshta edhe atje do te kishim ndonje gjurme. Nese ne vlladivostok ke rrenja russe, pse mos ne kaukaz asoj shqipe?, kur dihet qarte udha e lekes dhe armates te tij, apo?, por toka shqiptare eshte kjo qe e kemi, ajo toke atje nuk eshte shqiptare, dhe nuk ka nevoje te emocionohena. Kesoj informacione duhet te preken me doreza te mendafshta.  Nese do te kishte te verteta themelore pas kesaj ceshtje do ta dinim shume heret, sepse armiqet tane do ta kishin pertipun shume e shume here. 

Flm


Kurioz perdorimi i emrave AMAZONA, ALBANIA, IBERIA, SERBIA ne nje hapesire te vogel!!!, NGA KETO???

----------


## pertaci

s´ka asnje lidhje SHQIPERI dhe ALBANIN
s'me kujtohet se ne c'muze te kujt shteti ne EVROP kam pare nje hart te lashte (pak a shume te viti 1300-1400) dhe ishte nji shtet ne jug te Rusis me emrin ALBANIN dhe ku SHQIPERIA si shtet nuk figuronte . E mbaj mend se kam debatuar gjat per kete.
POR ne ASNJE MENYRE NUK MUND TE PRANOJ QE NE SHQIPTARET 
JEMI TE ARDHUR. PER shume arsye.
Padrejtesite qe na kan bo neve si komb,do kthehen nji dite
Endra e te gjuthve mendoj se eshte te shohim nje here te realizuar SHQIPERIN E MADHE . kush e realizon s' ka rendesi
une jam me te .
SHQIPETARE TE SQIPERIS BASHKOHUNI

----------


## shazi

po nisem nga fjalet e nje gjermani ne shqiperi ne trazirat e 97 (ai tha ;kur ne u varshim neper peme .  shqiptaret  kishin kulturen e tyre .nga nje harte e vitit 3dhe 4  te eres sone  qe kam pare une dhe kjo ishte gjermane  iliria figuronte ne kete harte deri ne dalmaci  pra si prej ardhje  nuk mund ta pranoj   se shqiptaret e kane prejardhjen prej  .......kjo eshte e  sigurte  nga te gjithe se shqiperia  ka qene nje shtet i madh   dhe  i forte  dhe kane   ardh duke e dobsuar  .nje fjale   e  nje çifuti ne amerike kur shkuan shqiptaret e pare  i thone atij  ka  ardh nje rrace qe spo e njohim  . ai pergjigjet  ne qofte se .keta  nuk hyjne ne ngaterrese me njeri tjetrin  nuk do te  ja u kaloi as  nje          race tjeter   ne bote .

----------


## Shën Albani

Shrim i cuditshem,

por eshte e mundur se shqiptaret nga Balkani te jene drejtuar andej. Nje vlersim se shqiptaret vijne nga Kaukazi e kam lexuar vetem ne gazetat serbe...nuk po e them kete me tendence, por per te pranuar nje fakt te tille duhet pritur vlersimet e shkences shqiptare...

----------


## glaukus 001

Do ishte mire qe kjo teme te mos merrte ngjyrime fetare apo personale por sa me historike, arkeologjike apo faktesh te tjera qe lidhen me prejardhje, trashegimi, gjuhesi ....

Arkeologjia shqiptare ka dhene prova se ka pasur vazhdimesi nga trashegimia ilire tek ajo arbereshe dhe shembull lidhes per kete eshte _Kultura e Komanit_. ( emer i marre nga vendbanimi i zbuluar ne fshatin Koman)
Po ashtu edhe studimet antropologjike kane treguar vazhdimesi ne tiparet dhe vecorite fizike te banoreve pre-shqiptare, te cilat kane vecantine e tyre dhe dallohen qarte nga sllavet, greket apo fqinjet e tjere ...

Per kete teme duhen me teper materiale, sidomos nga gjuha e shkruar e banoreve te Albanise Kaukaziane ne te cilat mund te shihet nese ka vertet lidhje me shqipen tone.
Titulli i kesaj teme eshte pak "sensacional'' por un besoj qe kjo _Albani_ e dyte qe ekzistonte dikur nen Malet Kaukaz eshte nje shembull se fjala Albania nuk u perdor vetem nga nje popullsi, ashtu sic mund te jete edhe nje perputhje (koincidence) e rastesishme. 
Pra emri alb - qe lidhet me fjalen i bardhe, shkemb i bardhe, agim, bardhesi  ... u perdor per te pershkruar 2 popullsi te ndryshme qe banonin ne te njejtin terren shkembor ... ashtu sic dihet edhe varianti tjeter qe fjalen _alb_ e lidh me fjalen _Alpe_....

Me kete rast po sjell ketu (ndoshta pak jashte teme)  edhe nje nga 3 monedhat ruse 10 rubelshe te kohes se fundit (viti 2002) dhe njera prej tyre i kushtohet vendbanimit te lashte _Derbent_.
Ja c'thuhet per historine e ketij qyteti ne shpjegimet per prerjen e ketyre 3 monedhave:

Derbent
Ky qytet antik ndodhet ne bregun perendimor te bregut te Kaspikut, ne jug te lumit Rubas, ne shpatet e malit Tabasaran, pjese e vargmaleve Kaukaze. Ky ''qytet'' ka portin e vet dhe 1 hekurrudhe qe shkon ne kryeqytetin Baku. Pozita gjeografike e Derbentit eshte shume strategjike, duke kontrolluar trafikun mes Europes juglindore dhe Lindjes se Mesme...
Derbenti njihet si qyteti me i lashte i Federates Ruse dhe ne kete zone ka rrenoja arkeologjike me moshe  mbi 5000 vjecare.
Qyteti mbrohej nga 2 mure qe zbrisnin nga malet - deri afer bregut te Kaspikut qe eshte 3 km larg...
Ne kohe te ndryshme ky qytet mori emra te ndryshem nga kombesi te ndryshme, por domethenia e tyre lidhej gjithmone me fjalen ''porte''.
Vendbanimi i pare i forte (intesiv) i perket shekullit te 8-te para eres sone. Deri ne shekullin e 4-t pas eres sone ky vendbanim i perkiste Albanise Kaukaziane, deri kur u be pjese e Perandorise Sasanide qe e perdori qytetin si post dhe port te rendesishem ushtarak.
Ne shekujt  5 - 6, Derbenti behet nje qender e rendesishme e perhapjes se krishterimit ne rajonin e Kaukazeve.
Ne vitet 630 u pushtua nga _Kahanati (mbreteria) i Khazarit_
Ne 654 u pushtua nga arabet, te cilet e shendrruan ate ne nje qender te rendesishme administrative dhe perhapen islamizin nder popullsine e vendit.
Ne shekullin e 10-te, me renien e Kalifatit Arab, Derbenti behet _Emirat_ ( me 1 emir ne krye), deri kur u pushtua prej mongoleve be 1239-n.
Ne shekullin e 14-te u pushtua nga hordhite e tatareve me ne krye Timur-in.
Ne 1437-en bie nen kontrollin e Shirvan Khan.
Gjate shek. te 16-te behet shesh lufte midis Turqise dhe Persise (qe udhehiqej nga dinastia azerase _Sefevid_)
Ne fillim te shek. te 17-te Shah Abazi i Sefevideve mposhti turqit dhe mori ne dore qytetin.
Ne 1735-n Marreveshja e Ganjes ia jep kete qytet Persise.
Ne 1747-n Derbent behet kryeqytet i Kahanit te Derbentit.
Ne 1796-n u pushtua nga forcat ruse ne fushaten e tyre te dyte kunder perseve.
Nga Marreveshja e Gulistanit e 1813-s, mes Rusise e Persise (sot Irani), Derbenti ra nen kontrollin e ruseve ..

========
besoj shume gjera do sqaroheshin nga fragmente te shkruara te  _albanishtes kaukaziane_....

----------


## Seminarist

I Dashtun Glaukus!

Sic e kemi thene edhe me pare, eshte e vertete se ka perdorim alb- per kombe te tjere, por asnjehere nuk eshte hedhe idea, te pakten ndonje ide serioze shkencore, qe te aludoje prejardhje kaukaziane te shqiptareve te sotem.

Perdorimi Alb neper kombe ka te beje me shtrirjen edhe ndikimin romak qe pershkruante te gjithe kombet e antikitetit.

Prejardhja e shqiptareve, sado qe te na pelqeje apo jo, ka qene edhe ka per te mbete dicka hipoteze e pavertetume plotesisht.

Qyteterime si ajo i Komanit, nuk i japin ngjyra serioze definitive hipotezes se ilirianizise shqiptare.

Mendoni vetem per pak pushtimet e shumta qe nga koha kur iliret dolen jashte historie.....

Edhe nqs shqiptaret sot do te ishin nje perzierje prejardhjesh, une them se kjo nuk ka perse te ule vlerat edhe krenarine e nje kombi. Shqipnia edhe shqiptarizma, nuk ka perse te kete nevoje te mbijetoje nepermjet faktit se o eshte ilir o s'ka...

Ajo qe nuk kuptohet sot, eshte se historia edhe mendimi modern po i injoron konceptet e trashegimise se tokes, duke u perpjeke me origjina e vjetersira. Historia edhe mendimi modern po bazohen tek gershetimi, respekti, marrja parasysh e njerezillekut te tjetrit, qe mund te mos e kete token me tapine qe "ne" mendojme...

Sot nuk ka me as Greke te lashte, as romaket nuk ekzistojne me e aq me teper as iliret....kjo ne kuptimin gjenetik.

Sa per albanite, a nuk e dini ju se ka pase Albani edhe ne itali? Madje ata jane pararendesit e qyteterimit romak!!!

Une e kam nji artikull mbi kete teme...., edhe pata mendu te mos e sjell, pasi mund te keqkuptohet...

albani ke ne Skoci...

per me teper qe ne kohen kur Albanet armene permenden, iliria ishte e njofte...qe keshtu nuk ka se si te kete ardhe prej anej.

Edhe albanet ilire nuk jane vecse nje fis ilir i Shqipnise se mesme, e nuk perfaqesojne te gjithe iliret.
========

Zotni Nuh, ti nqs ke nevoje te urresh dikend, beje...

por une di te them kaq...

Per nere, sllavet nqs jane me te vertete nacionaliste te lidhe me fene e tyre (ortodoksine) ia bojne shume mire (fene ia lujne)...

Une, per vete, them se, duke e dite qe per Shqipnine feja nuk ka lujte ndonji rol nacional, eshte e kote qe te lidhet me nacionalizmin e shqiptarizmin.

Fat(keq)miresisht ne jemi plural ne fe, e rrjedhimisht ne cilesi....edhe kjo duhet pare si shkak harmonizmi e jo ndasie.

Nuk eshte shqiptar ai qe do perdore fene e vet per tia imponu shqiptarit tjeter me fe tjeter. Shqipnia ka tre fe nacionale, edhe pike!

Ne nuk barazohemi e as krahasohemi dot me shtetet ortodokse sllave apo grek te ballkanit. Per ta ortodoksia ka qene gjaku i nacionalizmit, edhe une nuk shoh ndonje te keqe ketu...


Edhe shqipnia po ta kishte rrujte fene e te pareve, edhe nqs ajo do te kish lujte ndonje rol ne ceshtjen Shqiptare te shekujve te meparshem, atehere edhe une sot kisha per ta lidh me kombin.

=============

ps. Une ortodoksine e "predikoj" se besoj se te shpeton shpirtin, e jo se po me djeg xhani per grek apo sllav....

....edhe as me cahet koka qe ky besim i imi mund ti duket ndokujt apo gjithekujt naiv apo ku ta di une...

----------


## Nuh Musa

Mrdt!

Glaucus, nese te intereson, fjala derebent eshte fjal eprdorur nga adminsitrata osmane. DHE, me kete emer, sot e kesaj dite njihent rajoni para tetoves nese udheton magjistrales nga shkupi, respektivisht komuna e zhelines (kam dajallaret, dhe shpeshhere mu ne kete fshat jane organizuar vitin e kaluar bllokada te ndryshme te magjistrales me rastin e konfliktit ushtarak, Abdurahman Aliti, kryetari i PPD-se eshte nga ky fshat), me fshatrat tjera ne rradhe, dëbërc, ciflik, merove, rogle, e disa fshatra tjera. Ky rajon ne gjuhen fshatare tonen permenden me emrin pak te shtermbuar "dërvendt", por ska fare te boje as me derr, as me drvo (shkenisht per DRU), e as me vend. Thjesht pozita gjeografike eshte ashtu e formuar, qe keto fshatra jane ne kodra ku kane nje pamje te gjere te rajonit pa pengesa. Ne anen tjeter, pas kodrave, fillon hurdha e tetoves me dendesi te madhe te popullates. per kete shkak, ky rajon eshte emeruar me kete emer, i cili ne kutpimin e gjere do te thote 

" Derebend. - Grykë, qafë mali; vend i rrezikshëm. Si të tilla, këta vende janë shpallur zyrtarisht vende të rrezikshme, prandaj në to janë vendosur roje. Ai që i ruante dhe i mbronte këto vende quhej derebenxhi (sh.) derebeg (derebej - Ali Pashë Tepelena ishte derebeg). (turq. derbent, derbend, dervent < pers. derbend. komp. nga pers. der derë dhe bend lidhje.)."

Sic shohem keto vende kane qendruar si poste te rrojeve per mbrojtje etj. Intersant eshte, se vetem per disa ore!!! ne kembe, mund te lajmerohet krejt hurdha e tetoves, eventualisht para ndonje sulmi psh. 

Kete vec per sqarim!

Flm

Klodo, une kam frige nga keqperdorime psihike te juve nga ato felliqesira pansllaviste, asgje tjeter. Mos figuroni pa e ditur si agent te atyre, se ata jane kurthaxhi kete mos e haro ASNJEHER, ty mbaje fene tende,askush nuk ta nguc, por fanatizmin nacionalofetare te tyre nuk e keni nevoje, apo?, ai nuk te don, deri sa mban emrin fatmir, gezim, lulzim, driton, etj, te don, kur tja nxhesesh emrit nje "vic" pas, kemi plot shembuj, apo?, dhe ky eshte rrezulltat i fanatizmit te tyre, dhe nje shenje e pamohueshme per PIKEN SLLAVE qe ja kane vendos ortodoksise, Mua me pengon mundesia, qe ndoshta nje dite historia do tju quaj shqiptare te sllavizuar, sic i quajn grekerit, grek te sllavizuar. Une i kam thane edhe Enit, se ortodokset shqiptare nuk me pengojn aspak, une jam tolerant, dhe e dij se islami eshte tolerant, por mos dhasht zoti te mebetna nen kthetre pansllaviste, se une ndoshta do te ik diku ne ndonje vend muslimani apo do vdes ne mbrojtjen e tokes, KU DO TE SHKOSH TY?, kur krejt ortodoksia eshte e sllavizuar?, per ate e quaj fe sllave!!!, une mendoj se do te mbes me ate NOFKEN "shqiptare", por ty nene sllavet do te asgjesohesh, se paku tradicionalisht do te shkaterrohesh, e do te gjej e njejta qe i ka gjet banoret e tashem te serbise, kush eshte ne serbi, metevertet serb?.

----------


## armando2001

Me njohurite modeste qe posedoj nga literatura qe kam hulumtuar mbi prjardhjen shqipatre, nuk kam hasur kurre ne ndonje albanolog serioz qe ti kete dhene rendesi ekzistences se "shqiptareve" te Kaukazit. Madje shume prej tyre pohojne se behet fjale per nje fis krejtesisht te ndryshem. Te mos harrojme se emri "albanian" na eshte dhene nga te huajt dhe relativisht vone. Fisi Ilir i Albanojve nga ana tjeter eshte permendur rreth shek III te eres sone dhe nuk ka qene nder fiset me te rendesishem Ilir me nje fraksion te territorit qe popllohen nga shqiptare sot. Nga ana tjeter nuk ka asnje dokument antik per migrim te shqiptareve (sic ekzistojne faktet e dyndjes se sllaveve)ne tokat ku jane sot, prandaj ne nuk  mund te jemi te ardhur nga Kaukazet. Kjo eshte politike sllave te ciles nuk i beson askush pervecse ultranacionalisteve serb.

Territoret shqiptare ishin te parat nder te cilat u perhap krishterimi. Vete apostoli Pjeter mendohet te kete zbritur dhe predikuar ne Durres  ketu e 2000 vjet me pare. Perhapja e krishterimit ne nje kohe te hershme ne Shqiperi mund te kete lidhje direkte me zhvendosje te mevonshme te Ilireve pra shqiptareve per te perhapur fene diku tjeter, ne kete rast ne Kaukaz. Megjithate kjo mbetet thjesht nje hipoteze.

Ajo qe eshte e vertete historike e provuar dhe sprovuar eshte se ne jemi autokton dhe jo te ardhur si shume te tjere prane nesh.

PS.

Ka shume mundesi qe ne te na kene emertuar "Albanians" pikerisht pasi ishte i ditur fakti qe kishte albanians ne Kaukaz. Nje veprim i mencur nqs deshiron te bindesh dike qe nuk mer vesht nga historia se kemi te bejme me njerez te se njejtes rrace. Teknike e deshtuar e sllaveve per te treguar se ne jemi te ardhurit dhe jo ata.

----------


## glaukus 001

Ne kerkimet e tjera qe bera nuk gjeta ndonje gjurme apo fakt qe ndonje studiues te lidhte _Albanine Kaukaziane_ me Shqiperine tone, biles benin kujdes qe te dallonin keto te dyja.

Biles ne nje artikull thuhet: _Caucasus Albania, not to be confused with contemporary Balkan Albania in Europe, is the Roman designation for the northeastern Caucasus, roughly today's Azerbaijan..._
=>http://www.azer.com/aiweb/categories...s/84_kish.html

Perkthimi:  Albania Kaukaziane, te mos ngaterrohet me Shqiperine e sotme ne Evrope, eshte emertimi romak per pjesen veriore te Kaukazeve, afersisht Azerbajxhani i sotem ...[/i]

Pra le te kuptohet se romaket quajten ate vend _Albani_ ashtu sic kishin quajtur edhe vende te tjera dhe shpjegimi me i mundshem ka te beje pikerisht me terrenin shkembor, apo shkembinjte e bardhe qe duket se jane te perbashketa te pakten per Shqiperine dhe per rajonin e Kaukazeve.



Po ashtu nga studiues te kesaj kulture thuhet se ekziston mundesia qe nga rajoni i Kaukazeve te kene emigruar paraardhesit e norvegjezeve pasi jane gjetur gjurme te pikturave ne gure te 2 lloj anijesh qe perdoreshin ne ate kohe dhe qe jane te ngjashme... Por nuk thuhet qe per banoret e Evropes jugore ...

Po ashtu permendet fakti i disa mumjeve 4000 - vjecare te gjetura ne veriperendim te Kines dhe qe mendohet se kishin ardhur nga Evropa veriore pasi mumjet ishin te gjate ne trup, bjonde me sy blu dhe me tipare kaukaziane (te bardha).
Por sipas studiuesve azerbajxhanas, thuhet se ka ekzistuar nje element race bjond dhe me lekure te bardhe ne popullsine vendase azerbajxhanase, qe eshte e ilustruar edhe me skicat e Gjahtareve te kohes se Gurit ne muzeun e Gobustan-it. Pushtimet e mevonshme romake e arabe e ndryshuan racen azere.
=>http://www.azer.com/aiweb/categories...razerconn.html


Ky fragment mund te hedhe hije dyshimi dhe mund ti jape krahe edhe ''teorise'' sllave se shqiptaret jane te migruar nga kjo zone pasi edhe nuk ka shume burime per gjuhen e tyre te shkruar.
Por studiuesi e profesori gjeorgjian Dr. Zaza Alexidze 
 qe eshte edhe Drejtor Insitutit  K. Kekelzids te Mbishkrimeve te Akademise Gjeorgjiane te Shkencave - ka gjetur mbishkrime te albanishtes kaukaziane dhe thote qe Albania Kaukaziane u ndikua nga Kisha Armene dhe gradualisht adoptoi gjuhen dhe alfabetin armen, duke humbur gjuhen amtare dhe identitetin kombetar. Ne shekujt 8-10 pas eres sone arabet por edhe prifterinjte armene dogjen mbishkrimet e vjetra albanisht ...
Nga studimi i nje pjese te gjetur te albanishtes se vjeter ai thote:

_By examining the language found in the palimpsest, I discovered that the direct descendants of the Albanian people, the Udis, still speak a language that is very similar to the ancient Albanian language. Up until recently, the Udis wrote their language in the Cyrillic alphabet; now that Azerbaijan has opted for a Latin-based script, they, too, have switched to the Latin alphabet. But neither alphabet can handle the 50 or more phonemes found in the Udi language without creation of additional symbols. [As of this writing, the work on the Udi grammar has not yet been finished. Some scholars identify 52 letters, some 54, others 48]. Perhaps this new discovery will mean that the Udis can reclaim their long-forgotten alphabet once again._

Pra se pasardhesit e drejtperdrejt te popullit Albanez kaukazian, Udet, edhe sot flasin nje gjuhe qe eshte shume e ngjashme me albanishten e lashte. Alfabeti i ude-ve ka mbi 50 shkronja plus edhe simbole te tjera qe ka kjo gjuhe ...
Pra as ai e as ndonje studiues tjeter nuk flet per migrim te kesaj popullsie por konvertim dhe pershtatje me kushtet e reja dhe fene e fqinjeve ...

http://www.azer.com/aiweb/categories..._alexidze.html

_(Zaza Alekside -  Director of the K. Kekelidze Institute of Manuscripts of the Georgian Academy of Science (1989-) and Head of the Armenology Department at Tbilisi State University (1979-). 
Contact: Dr. M. Alexidze, Institute of Manuscripts, Street 1, Bild 3, Tbilisi 380003, Georgia. Tel/Fax: (995-32) 94-25-18.
Email: zaza_alexidze@hotmail.com.)_

Gjuha e shkruar a albanise kaukaziane mund te krahasohet me ate te etnive qe banijne sot ne ish trojet e shtetit te lashte te Albanise (jo Shqiperise tone).
Keshtu ne kete faqe => http://titus.fkidg1.uni-frankfurt.de...ml/jg1987b.htm thuhet se nga nje kalendar i gjetur ne albanisht, muaji i pare ( janar) lexohet _navasardos_, nderkohe qe armenet i thone navasardi. Po ashtu muaji shkurt ka ngjashmeri me shkurtin e gjeorgjianeve - _sthwla_.
Si perfundim thuhet se kalendari ne albanisht kishte ngjashmeri me gjuhen armene e gjeorgjiane, sic duket edhe nga tabela e meposhteme:

 Old Armenian      Albanian              Old Georgian  
 1.   nawasard-i   =   nawasard-un   ≈   axalc'l-isay  
 2.   (kt`o-c`: 3.)   ≈   t'ul-en   ≈   stul-isay  
 3.   sahm-i   =   *samo-y??     
 4.   tre/trekan-i         =   t'irisdin-isay/t'irisk'n-isay  
 5.   k`ało-c`   ≈   bokawo-n  
 6.                 
 7.   mehekan-i   =   *m(a)rekē-n?   =   mihrak'n-isay  
 8.                 
 9.   ahekan-i   =   *areke-n??   ≈   vardob-isay  
 10.   marer-i   =   *marel-in?   =   marial-isay  
 11.   marga-c`   ≈   ex-nay   ≈   tib-isay  
 12.   hroti-c`         ≈   kueltob-isay.  

Ja edhe nje fragment nga pjesa me e lashte e gjetur ne malin Sinai (Egjipt) e albanishtes kaukaziane - gjeorgjiane...

----------


## Eni

*Genocidi kundra Armeneve*

_Genocidi kunder armeneve i ka fillimet e tija prej 1890 e gjate L.I.B. ku mendohet se viktimat armene ne kete genocid te kene qene tek 1,5 milion njerez te zhudur, vrare e masakruar nga turqit. Ky genocid shenon dhe emigrimin e qindra mijra armenve neper Evrope, Amerike, Siri, Liban, Irak ne kerkim te nje strehe per t'i shpetuar genocidit otoman._

-----------------------------


Gjithça fillon me krizen e Perandorise Osmane dhe lindjen e nacionalizmit turk. Qe ne shek.XVIII ka patur masakra ndaj popullsise armene, por spastrimi etnik i vertete vihet ne jete per here te pare nga Turqit e Rinj, te cilet me 1909 zhdukin 30 000 armen ne rajonin e Silisice. 
Ne fillim te L.I.B. Turqia mundet ne frontin e Kaukazit, territor ky ne pjesen me te madhe te tij, armen. Menjehere Stambolli reagon duke rekruatuar ne ushtrine e vet, te gjithe burrat armene prej moshes 18-60 vjeç. Mendohet se numri i tyre te kete qene rreth 350 000 dhe asnjeri prej tyre nuk ka shpetuar.
Ndersa qindra mijra gra, femije, pleq deportohen ne shkretetirat aziatike, ku te shpeshta ishin rastet e vdekjeve gjate udhetimit, te tjeret mbyllen jeten e tyre neper shkretetirat aziatike.
Genocidi ndaj armeneve akoma sot e kesaj dite nuk permendet si nje pararendes i genocideve te mevonshme te kryera nga nazistet gjate L.II.B.  SHBA nuk jane prononcuar akoma sot e kesaj dite mbi te. Turqia eshte i vetmi aleat i Amerikes i besueshem po ashtu nje vend mik mysliman dhe per Izraelin. Vetem Franca e ka njohur kete genocid dhe denuar.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une mendoj se cdo lloj genocidi duhet denuar pavaresisht nese ai eshte kryer kundra myslimaneve nga ana e te krishtereve apo anasjelltas, kur viktimat kane qene te krishtere.
Nuk duhet te nisemi nga principet fetare-politike ne justifikimin e vrasesit.

----------


## Frasheri

Është e lehtë për tu keq kuptuar, sidomos kur flitet për emra vendesh.  Albania dhe populli i saj që ka ekzistuar në kohët e lashta në rajonin e Kaukazit nuk ka lidhje me atë që nga të huajt njihet si Albania në ditët e sotme.  Një emër i thjeshtë nuk mund të identifikoj një komb.  Fjala albania është përdorur dhe vazhdon të përdoret në shumë vende ku fliten gjuhët indo-evropjane.  Ky emër është i lidhur me fjalën alp ose vend malor.  

Historianët me kohë e kanë bërë ndryshimin midis shqiptarëve dhe albanëve të lashtë.  Ato nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me një tjetrin.  Ju lutem të gjithë të kuptoni se të gjithë mund të kenë një opinion por a është ky opinion i saktë?  Ju lutem të mos spekulojmë me çështje të tilla mbasi pjesa dërrmuese këtu në forum nuk e kanë këtë kopetencë.  Të thuash se shqiptarët e kanë prejardhjen nga Kaukazi ose se shqiptarët në lashtësi ishin të shtrirë teritorialisht deri në Kaukaz është absurditet.  

Albania e lashtë dhe Shqipëria ose Arbëria (asnjëherë Albania) nuk kanë lidhje.

----------

